
A Mysterious Infection, Spanning the Globe in a Climate of Secrecy - dberhane
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nytimes.com&#x2F;2019&#x2F;04&#x2F;06&#x2F;health&#x2F;drug-resistant-candida-auris.html
======
nabla9
This url maybe:

[https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/06/health/drug-resistant-
can...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/06/health/drug-resistant-candida-
auris.html)

------
stalled
active discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19590180](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19590180)

------
gus_massa
You forgot the URL.

